# I want to sell my Hyatt Residence Condo



## Rebel1 (Jun 24, 2021)

My condo is at Wild Oaks in San Antonio. It is paid for. It is a gold week. I don’t have my info with me because I’m out of town. My husband passed away and I no longer use it. What is my chances of getting rid of it?


----------



## gratiem (Jun 24, 2021)

Chances are good  What week do you have?  I may be interested. 

If you're interested in giving it away, there is a Free forum here at TUG: https://tugbbs.com/forums/forums/free-timeshare-giveaways-and-bargain-deals.55/

Also, before COVID, a few members have had success in Hyatt buying back the unit.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jun 24, 2021)

Annual units have value and will sell for low thousands depending on the week and unit size you have and what is out there for sale.

EOY units have less value but still should easily sell.

Don't deed back to Hyatt. You should be able to make a few bucks depending on what you are selling.

Good luck.

Ryan

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## GTLINZ (Jun 25, 2021)

(delete duplicate)


----------



## GTLINZ (Jun 25, 2021)

You should have no problem selling it and as said you should be able to make a few bucks.  Gold weeks have value especially if it is annual.

If you sell it yourself you can use a closing company recommended by many tuggers - LT transfers (a few hundred bucks).

If you just want it moved you can contact a legit reseller. I have a great experience with Bill Gabrielli and others have recommended him also. He likely knows folks looking for a gold unit.


----------



## WyndhamWyzrd (Jun 25, 2021)

*Interested*


----------



## cfabar1 (Jul 11, 2021)

Potentially interested.  Please share more with me.


----------

